# Web of Deceit and Ruin



## wildchicken (Dec 6, 2003)

This is a record of a campaign that I am currently running, though this is my first story hour. I have run a few games up till now, usually sharing an every other week routine with our other DM. This story sets the characters in the Drow city of Ched Nasad quite early in the War of the Spiderqueen time period. The characters in this game are oddly enough good aligned drow. The game has started with the characters being 13th level and they are: Tazzenkaf Auvryndar (Alienist), Zasormun D’dgttu (Rogue), Calendiral Claddath (Monk), Ist’dril Rilynt’tar (Fighter), and a character that I am currently playing Nanru Nasadra (Sorcerer). I have set up a character gallery that the players will be posting their characters too, so specific information about the characters should be located there.
========================================================

Deep in the depths of the Underdark, far under even the city of Ched Nasad, exists a large meeting hall. At each corner of the room stands an arched portal. There is nothing particularly interesting about this room except for perhaps the strong wards against scrying and a host of other magical protections. Seated in a large floating chair sits a cloaked mage idly looking through a scrying mirror. This mage is covered from head to foot in a deep black cloak that does not seem to have any distinguishing features. All that can be seen is a slender ebony colored hand absently tracing the various arcane designs that seem to have been burned into the black material of the chair. The mage stares through the scrying mirror and frowns slightly at the various figures that can be seen moving within the mirror. 
On one corner of the room is a large portal of some kind that looks to be constructed out of some sort of black metal. For one moment the portal seems to be empty, but then a soft hissing sound can be heard throughout the room as a mist slowly rises into the shape of a door. A large black form steps through that is shrouded with so much darkness that it seems like a black rolling cloud with glowing eyes has entered the room. 
The mage does not make a move but continues to idly look through the mirror. At this time from another corner of the room a portal springs to life with a dark intensity. From out of the portal steps the large shape of an insect like creature. It looks around clicking its mandibles before saying in a rough low undercommon, “I have arrived as agreed, does all proceed smoothly?”
The mage slowly turns his head to look at the Insect creature. In eloquent undercommon he says, “All proceeds as smoothly as possible, though She seems to have foreseen part of our plan and enlisted the aid of a few noble drow. 
The large dark figure laughs harshly, “She is more desperate then I thought. A few drow nobles should be easy to deal with. In fact why destroy them at all, I am sure a bit a fun can be had before their death.” To that all of the occupants of the room laughed wickedly. It was the mage the spoke first, “I will give all of them something to think about.” With that the mage stepped into one of the many portals and disappeared.  The insect creature followed shortly afterwards until only the dark figure was left. 
The dark figure starts chanting in a arcane tongue and before it rises the huge shadow of a creature. 
_Why have you summoned me here!? _ 
The dark figure bows and states, “It has begun master”
======================================================


----------



## Black_Kaioshin (Dec 6, 2003)

Yay!! Cool intro, wildchicken!!


----------



## Renfield (Dec 7, 2003)

Sweet intro man, tell me, does this mean you'll be reading the story hours I've written?


----------



## Black_Kaioshin (Dec 8, 2003)

BumP!


----------



## wildchicken (Dec 9, 2003)

There will be an update tonight, heh, so stay tuned


----------



## wildchicken (Dec 9, 2003)

lagged double posting


----------



## wildchicken (Dec 9, 2003)

lagged double posting


----------



## wildchicken (Dec 9, 2003)

===================================================
I would like to let everyone know that while this campaign will be loosely following parts of the War of the Spiderqueen, there will be many creative changes to reflect what direction I want my campaign to follow. Enjoy
===================================================
“L..l..like t.t.his” stutters Tazzenkaf Auvryndar as he performs an arcane motion with his hands. “D..d..do it again”  The student pays close attention at Tazzenkaf’s ,or as he is usually called Tazz’s, fingers trying not to be distracted by the toad that seemed to be peeking out from Tazz’s pocket. The toad was a bluish-grayish color and had both an extra leg and eye. The student gives a small start as the Toad looks at him and blinks his three eyes while croaking loudly. Tazz nods to the toad as if understanding what he said, “I..i.. know” He looks at the student, “I w..w.ill be back and w..w..hen I return I want y..you to have mastered this” The student nods and returns to his attempts to cast the shield spell that Tazz started him on.
Tazz walks through the mage corridors of the 4th house of Ched Nasad making his rounds. Tazz carefully steps over each of the cracks that he sees, making sure not to step on top of any of them. He also every once and a while clutches a amulet around his neck. He clutches this item more often whenever he sees a spider or any of the other bugs that frequent the house. An enchantment placed upon the item keeps the vermin from being able to approach him.
While he is checking the enchantments of his house, a job that only the House Wizard is privy too, he notices that something is amiss. It is about the time that he realizes that the enchantment to prevent teleportation was missing that a dimensional door appeared in from of him and out charged 8 goblins. Tazz stared at the incredulously as they charged him. Mutturing and making quick arcane gestures Tazz smiled as a thick column of fire moved in a line through the ranks of the goblins. Their charge stopped immediately as they suddenly started to search for ways to get away. Out of the corner of his eye Tazz noticed movement and quickly turned around to see a form shimmering into appearance muttering arcane words. Tazz felt for a moment that his limbs were going to stop moving before his races natural resistance to magic shrugged off the effects.  The cloaked drow mage smiled, “Your life will end spiderkisser.” Before Tazz could stutter any word or reply, the mage mutters a quick incantation and disappears. At the same time some guards who heard the commotion burst into the room. Tazz looks to them “T…t..ake c..c.care of the g..goblins” The drow nod and begin to silently circle around the panicked goblins. As tazz leaves his eyes twitch and he stutters, “ and c..clean up t..this m..m..mess” Tazz quickly leaves and mutters and incantation and appears in front of his private home located toward the middle of the drow city.
At his door Tazz removes his shoes and enters the near pristine apartment that he lives in. He grabs a book from a bookshelf and begins to pour over it while stuttering to himself. He pulls himself a chair and sits down. Merovingian, his toad familiar, exits his pocket and hops up onto the desk giving a worried croak. Tazz starts from his reading and looks at him, “N..no I am as c…c..confused as y..y.ou are as to w..why t..the mage a..attacked. T..t..this will c..certainly take s…some study.” The toad croaks again, “I..its o..okay I already h..had a meal t..this morning” 
Tazz spends the rest of the day reading various books and only leaves to make brief rounds at his house. He also checks up on his students to see how far they have progressed. Most of the drow give him a healthy amount of respect even with his stuttering. After the first few drow that felt they could get rid of him disappeared, or suddenly went mad, the rest began to respect Tazz’s power.
At the end of the day Tazz goes home and after checking his bed for any pieces of fuzz or any bugs, he finally retires to sleep.
=================================
There will be a lot more following this, I just have not found the time to write it all down. Expect more later today.
=====================================


----------



## Black_Kaioshin (Jan 17, 2004)

Sigh. I can't stand someone who just forgets to update a story hour. Its a sin, I tell ye!!


----------

